# Shots QuadBank Photo Referece CONTEST



## Quadbank (Dec 1, 2008)

Can you make good pictures to be used like referece for comics and illustrations? Then come to win up to U$400.00!

The best referece photo in each categorie (Architeture, man, woman and Vehicles) wins US$100.00 and you can win all categories.
Visite our site http://shots.quadbank.com, read the rules, apply to the form and start to send your photos. Hurry up! mores photos sent means more chances to win!







NOTE. You do not need to be a professional photographer, the most important, to win the contest, is how useful are your photos to inspire the artists.

Contest bengins: 01/12/2008
Up Load image ends: 28/02/2008

 More informations in the website and email
http://shots.quadbank.com
vini@quabank.com


----------

